# Can I keep my hedgie's cage near the furnace??



## Brynn (Nov 1, 2019)

I have a nice little storage room in my townhouse. It is always warmer in that room than the rest of the house no windows. There's a plug in for my hedgie's heating lamp. The only thing I am curious about is whether or not being in the same room as my furnace could be frightening for my hedgie. It can be loud when it kicks in. I also have my washing machine in there and it could be loud as well. Will the noises from these scare my hedgie or will they become accustomed to them? I feel like he isn't a very skittish hedgie but I am concerned it could be dangerous possibly. I think it is the best option to keeping him warm in winter.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

The only way to know is try it. But they do get used to these noises when they live with them.


----------



## Spiky_Floof<3 (Jun 21, 2019)

I think you are right about keeping him warm. Before moving him in there permanently, maybe just sit with him down there when the furnace and washer are on so that he gets used to it. I think he should be all right once he gets used to it. Best wishes!


----------

